# Hilfe Monitor flackert nach Start und läuft dann normal.........



## Buchseite (4. November 2016)

*Hilfe Monitor flackert nach Start und läuft dann normal.........*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe den AOC Agon 271 QG mit Gsync im Betrieb.
Es zeigt sich dort folgendes Phänomen.
Wenn der Monitor "kalt" ist und gestartet wird,
flackert und pulsiert das Bild leicht.
Dabei zeigen sich ganz ganz feine senkrechte Linien.
Nach kurzer Zeit ist das Bild "normal2...
Beim damaligen ASUS Monitor,
stand in der Anleitung, dass es am Anfang normal ist und dann sich nach kurzer Betriebszeit aufhört.
Beim AOC steht dies nicht in der Anleitung.
Kann es am Grafikkartentreiber liegen?
Habe nun den neuesten aufgespielt und kann erst heute Nachmittag nach einem Kaltstart testen.
Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen oder sollte ich Ihn eintauschen?

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Buchseite (4. November 2016)

*AW: Hilfe Monitor flackert nach Start und läuft dann normal.........*

In der zwischenzeit habe ich den Grafikkartentreiber auf den neuesten Stand gehoben.
Der Moni und PC waren über zwei Stunden aus.
Beim Neustart war kein flackern mehr.
Kann es das gewesen sein?

Ich werde es auf jedenfall beobachten.


----------



## Buchseite (5. November 2016)

*AW: Hilfe Monitor flackert nach Start und läuft dann normal.........*

Hallo zusammen,

nach dem Grafiktreiberupdate kein flackern mehr....

Gruß

Michael


----------

